
#GetStarted2014 Enter your own idea for the chance to win! - kevalsha
http://getstarted2014.co.uk/getstarted2014/ideas/6515
======
ahmedzrikem
Vote for this startup idea to win $70k from #GetStarted2014
[http://getstarted2014.co.uk/getstarted2014/ideas/6517](http://getstarted2014.co.uk/getstarted2014/ideas/6517)

